# Simplicity Broadmoor 12.5 LTH



## whitewashman (Jul 3, 2019)

*It's a manual steering, and the hydro lever moves up and down with the steering(very annoying). What has to be done to eliminate this issue, new plastic bushing, grease? Please help so I can have my Wheel Horse back from my wife*


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I can't really help, but if you search this parts manual, you may get some ideas on what to do.
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/j...or-lth-12-5hp-hydro/hand-controls-group-hydro
I do know "Happy Wife, Happy Life", so I hope someone jumps in here to help you out!


----------

